# Pivot points on FTSE 100



## reef750 (23 August 2009)

Hi Guys, 
I do use pivot points when trading, but im coming up with different numbers on each chart i look at. Could anyone tell me the 50% yearly level for the FTSE100 for 2009 ?


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (23 August 2009)

reef750 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I do use pivot points when trading, but im coming up with different numbers on each chart i look at. Could anyone tell me the 50% yearly level for the FTSE100 for 2009 ?




Aren't you supposed to come up with different numbers on different time frames? As there are different highs, lows, closes etc.


----------



## reef750 (24 August 2009)

Thanks Sam,
I have ben trying to do the high low close over the last 3 years but each platform i look at is giving me different numbers.


----------



## ThingyMajiggy (24 August 2009)

reef750 said:


> Thanks Sam,
> I have ben trying to do the high low close over the last 3 years but each platform i look at is giving me different numbers.




This is what I got from my quick go at it, hope this helps. 

	Formula	
R4		14902.07
midpoint	13255.38
R3		11608.68
midpoint	9961.99
R2		8315.29
midpoint	7449.19
R1		6583.09
midpoint	5802.50
PP		5021.90
midpoint	4155.80
S1		3289.70
midpoint	2509.11
S2		1728.51
midpoint	81.82
S3		-1564.88
midpoint	-3211.58
S4		-4858.27


----------

